# Vinschgau News



## mountainbikerit (7. April 2009)

Hallo Vinschgaufreunde.

Erfreuliches gibt es aus dem Vinschgau zu berichten:

Der Sonnenberg ist zwischen Naturns bis Mals zusehens schneefrei bis über 1700 Meter Meereshöhe, auf der Nordseite ist der Schnee zwar auch schon weg, aber es liegen viele Bäume von der Schneelast am Boden.

Unbedingt bei euren Vermietern oder vinschgauBIKE anfragen, was schon geht. Der Zugtrail ist leider nicht fahrbar, morgen kontrollieren wir nochmals den Sunnseitn Zug Trail.

*Und nun ein Special zu Ostern:*

Am Karfreitag und Karsamstag organisiert vinschgaubike mit dem Tourismusverein Latsch zwei geführte Sun Downer Seilbahn Touren am Latscher Sonnenberg.

Die Tour kostet inkl. Guiding und Seilbahn Transport  24 pro Tag und ist beim Tourismusbüro oder bei vinschgauBIKE buchbar.

Weitere Infos: 
www.vinschgaubike.com
www.latsch-martell.it

Zur Information:
Die Seilbahn St. Martin nimmt seit März 2008 keine Mountainbikes mehr mit, da der Trail zu einem Hot Spot für Mountainbiker wurde.
Dies war unvermeidbar, da der Latscher Sonnenberg ebenfalls ein beliebtes Erholungsgebiet für Einheimische und Wanderer ist.

Durch die positive Resonanz während dem mountainBIKE Testival, wo die Seilbahn 4 Tage geöffnet wurde, war die Gemeindeverwaltung wieder bereit, Gespräche mit dem Tourismusverein und den Bikeguides zu führen.

Nach Ostern werden wir an einen Tisch sitzen, und Lösungsvorschläge ausarbeiten.

Man bemerkt aber, dass die Trails am Sonnenberg zwar mit einem Gebotsschild versehen wurden, aber eine Befahrung mit Mountainbikes nicht verboten wurde.

Weitere Infos folgen

Martin


----------



## shredhead (9. April 2009)

Hallo Martin,

warum ist den der Zugtrail nicht fahrbar? Schneebruch?


Gruß

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (12. April 2009)

Hallo Ralf,

Momentan liegen noch viele Bäume, aber der Nationalpark ist fleißig beim aufräumen.

Rund um Goldrain ist schon viel frei...


----------



## mountainbikerit (12. April 2009)

Hallo Freunde.

Die zwei Sundowner waren ein voller Erfolg, und ist bei allen gut angekommen.

Trotz Osterwochenende und vielen Wanderern hab es eine blendende Stimmung am Sonnenberg, danke an alle Beteiligten die sich für diese positive Stimmung bemüht haben.

Matze mit Team....

Mehr Infos unter www.vinschgaubike.com oder www.bikeworld.it


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. April 2009)

Gibt es die Seilbahntour jetzt jede Woche? Bin im Mai da und wurde die Tour gerne machen!


----------



## Larse (13. April 2009)

Hallo,

wir wollen in der letzten Mai-Woche ins Vinschgau. Wie stehen die realistischen Chancen, wenn kein extremer Kaltlufteinbruch mehr kommt, ins Val´d Uina, Val Mora, Passo Gallo, Passo Costaines etc. zu fahren? Geht über 2000m überhaupt was Ende Mai? Wie sind die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MATTESM (13. April 2009)

val d'uina geht oft anfang juli noch nicht, wenn der eine oder adnere lawinenkegel noch nicht weggeschmolzen ist. ende mai keine chance, denk ich mal.

..m..


----------



## Larse (13. April 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> val d'uina geht oft anfang juli noch nicht, wenn der eine oder adnere lawinenkegel noch nicht weggeschmolzen ist. ende mai keine chance, denk ich mal.
> 
> ..m..



siehts dann wahrscheinlich fürs Val Mora ähnlich aus? Oder liegt das geografisch etwas sonnenverwöhnter?


----------



## Domme02 (13. April 2009)

Hallo Vinschgau locals,
ich habe vor im Sommer ins Vinschgau nach Latsch zu fahren. Leben werde ich dann auf dem Camping Platz "Camping Latsch an der Etsch". Auf der Seite bikereldorado.de steht, dass die MTB-Touren für Bewohner der Feriendomiziele kostenlos sind. Gilt das auch für den Camping Platz? Wenn nicht, wie teuer sind Touren oder das Mieten eines GPS Gerätes?


----------



## achimrotwild (13. April 2009)

hallo,
wer ist am letzten aprilwochenende im vichgau.
mein mitfahrer ist verhindert und ich möchte auf jeden fall hinfahren.
ich bin ü40 hobbyfahrer und mittelfit für saisonanfang.
vielleicht kann man die ein oder andere tour zusammen fahren.
ich fahre i.d.R.mit GPS.

mitfahrgelegenheit von rheinland-pfalz oder auf dem weg ist möglich, da ich jetzt mit PKW alleine fahre.

achim


----------



## Spooky (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

wie ist denn die Schneelage am Nördersberg ? Was geht da jetzt schon so Richtung Tarscher Alm, Naturnser Alm oder Vigiljoch ?


Besten Dank und Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (15. April 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

entschuldigt, aber momentan kann ich nicht täglich im Forum sein.

Die Sundowner Tour wird erstmal weitergeführt, sofern die Situation am Sonnenberg so bleibt, sind alle Beteiligten positiv gestimmt.
Sobald eine genauere Zusage vorliegt, lass ich dies wissen.

Geführte Touren könnt ihr bei www.vinschgauibike.com mitfahren, Anmeldungen erfolgen am besten über die Hotline oder unter [email protected]

Zur Uinaschlucht bzw. Val Mora, daran ist im Mai sicherlich nicht zu denken.

Zum Baumbruch, am Vinschger Sonnenberg schaut es sehr positiv aus, am Nördersberg hat der Nationalpark lt. meinen Informationen begonnen, die Wege freizuräumen, trotzdem viel geht hier noch nicht.

Infos folgen unter www.mountainbiker.it und www.vinschgaubike.com bzw. www.bikeworld.it


----------



## deerhunter (16. April 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist denn die Schneelage am Nördersberg ? Was geht da jetzt schon so Richtung Tarscher Alm, Naturnser Alm oder Vigiljoch ?
> 
> ...


 
Wir waren über Ostern im Vinschgau. Sonnenbergseite geht bis 1.850 top. Matscher Tal und Malette-Trails komplett fahrbar. 

Auf der Nordseite dicke Schneedecke. Da wird noch lange gar nichts zu machen sein. Der Zugtrail beim Glurnser Köpfl ist eine einzige Baumsturzorgie. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, wann in der Saison das komplette Holz weggeräumt werden soll.

Eine lustige Beobachtung: Bike-und Moden-Schau zwischen den Apfel-Feldern. Die harten Marathonisti geben im Tal alles. Oberhalb von 1.000 Meter ist alles bikerfrei.


----------



## daniel_Speci (16. April 2009)

hallo vinschgaufreunde,
finde die entwicklung auch sehr gut. vielleicht nimmt die gondel in laatsch auch bald wieder radler mit hoch.
lt. tourismusbüro in partschins nimmt die neue texelbahn die ende april öffnen will uns auch mit, kann ein local das bestätigen??
hoffe bis ende april ist der nörderbreg schneefrei, was meint ihr??
naturnser alm ist immer ein muss 
ist der sessellift  (tarsch) auch schon offen??

wie ist das mit der seilbahntour ab laatsch? wie oft in der woche wird die angeboten ist die immer inkl. shuttle??

Wichtig!!! 
immer schön freundlich und vorausschauend fahren gegenüber unseren wanderfreunden und das mein ich ernst!!!!


----------



## emvau (20. April 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Der Zugtrail ist leider nicht fahrbar, morgen kontrollieren wir nochmals den Sunnseitn Zug Trail



hätte ich mal das gelesen... zugtrails sehen immer noch katastrophal aus. wir sind ab goldrain den südlichen teil hochgefahren und am sonnenberg zurück. der 9er nördlich von lichtenberg und der 23a oberhalb von eyrs (also "sunnseitn") sind völlig zu. wir haben uns zwar duchgekämpft aber das ist derzeit auch für wanderer einfach unsinn. auch keinerlei anstalten der waldbauern... 

und ich wäre beinahe mit unserem singletrailer in dern 9er eingefahren... 

sonst ging es aber mit dem schneebruch...


----------



## steinbockrider7 (21. April 2009)

hi zusammen

weiss ein local evt. wies seilbahnmässig mit naturns-unterstell aussieht? bin nächste woche von sonntag bis donnerstag in naturns.

und den sundowner in laatsch gibts wohl nur freitags, oder...?

danke für die infos und ...ride on!

otmar
www.mountainbiker.ch


----------



## daniel_Speci (22. April 2009)

...offen!!! aber was ist sundowner in latsch?? ein shutle??
wann??? genaus??
dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (22. April 2009)

Hallo Vinschgau Freunde,

Zuerst mal zur Seilbahn, aktuell gibt es am Freitag die Sundowner Tour, wir müssen noch einige Kleinigkeiten klären, dann wird es am Montag und Freitag eine Tour geben, so wie es aussieht am Montag eine Sundowner am Nachmittag, am Freitag gibt es dann evtl. auch eine Fahrt vormittags und nachmittags.

Sofern wir die definitiven Zusagen haben, planen wir evtl. am Freitag über mittags noch eine Shuttle Tour dazu.


Zu den Nördersberg Touren, die Wege auf den niederen Trails sind aktuell rund um Goldrain-Latsch-Schlanders fahrbar, der Zugtrail müsste Ende der Woche langsam passen.

Am 1. Mai eröffnet die Marzoneralm, wie die Trails aber dort ausschauen, müssen wir erst checken...

Soweit Grüße aus dem Vinschgau.


----------



## mountainbikerit (22. April 2009)

Vielleicht mal eine Frage an euch Spezialisten:

Was kann eine geführte 3-Talfahrten Paket Tour pro Person denn kosten?
Es gibt sicherlich Leute die sowas schon öfters irgendwo gebucht haben.

Danke für eure Hilfe, wir möchten ja ein gutes Paket für euch schnüren.

Grüße 
Matze
www.bikeworld.it


----------



## steinbockrider7 (22. April 2009)

hey matze

bei uns im bündnerland gibts sowas auch schon, und zwar in flims. dort ist es folgendes package:

http://www.flims.com/de/biken/bikeprogramm/sunset-ride.html

und falls es bei euch schon am kommenden montag eine tour geben würde, schliesse ich mich bestimmt an, bin ab sonntag in naturns...!

beste grüsse
otmar
www.mountainbiker.ch


----------



## lilly-joe (22. April 2009)

Hallo,

wir waren ab Ostersamstag eine Woche in Lana. Das Vigiljoch haben wir aufgrund von einem verregneten Donnerstag zu Fuß erklommen. War aber auch besser, so: es liegt noch enorm viel Schnee oben, da ist kein Durchkommen mit dem Bike. Auch das Platzerer Jöchl geht noch nicht. Bis Platzers haben wir schon 1,5 Stunden über Bäume und Schneefelder klettern müssen.
Tip: Die Sattlerhütte (1600m) oberhalb von Völlan hat geöffnet und der Waldweg ist bis zur Hütte freigeschoben. Echt empfehlenswert.
lilly-joe


----------



## mountainbikerit (22. April 2009)

@mountainbiker.ch

Wenn du in Naturns bist, lass mal was hören nächste Woche.
Einfach ein Mail an [email protected]

Grüße und Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. April 2009)

Ich hab die 3-Gondel Tour in Bozen als ganz normale Tour am Steinegger Hof mal gemacht, als Christoph dort noch Guide war, hat dasselbe gekostet, wie alle anderen Touren auch, Fahrpreise extra.


----------



## daniel_Speci (27. April 2009)

ein frage an die locals hier:
wird das wetter wirklich so schlecht wie berichtet wird (wetter.com, etc.)?
hatten/haben vor vom 30.04-05.05 nach naturns zu fahren. wenn es nur regnet macht es echt keinen spass.......schnee liegt ja auch noch, zb naturnser hütte.... :-( sind die trails am nörderberg schon schneefrei und fahrbar??? danke für die infos

dani


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (28. April 2009)

Also lt. Hydrographischem Amt soll das Wetter doch ab  Donnerstag Super werden in Südtirol?

Ok, bis 1500m runter könnts noch Neuschnee geben. Aber da ging auch eh vorher nicht viel mit dem Bike. Von den Lagen über 2000 Meter wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. 
Die Bedingungen auf dem Schnalstaler Gletscher könnten zudem wohl nicht besser sein! Zum Skifahren!


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. April 2009)

daniel_Speci schrieb:


> wird das wetter wirklich so schlecht wie berichtet wird (wetter.com, etc.)?


Ich werde für dich beten und um gutes Wetter bitten.


----------



## daniel_Speci (28. April 2009)

....danke, dann kanns ja nur gut werden 
ich denke wir riskieren es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achimrotwild (28. April 2009)

hi,
ich war letztes wochenende im vischgau.
wetter war am samstag genial, ich war auf der nordseite auf 1800m - kein schnee.

morgens ist noch frisch aber wenn die sonne kommt, ist schnell über 20°

also schnee liegt über 2000.
regen wär blöd.

grundsätzlich eine traumtrailgegend da 

grüsse achim


----------



## mountainbikerit (29. April 2009)

Hallo Achim

Grüße aus dem Vinschgau, Bilder sendet dir der Ralf persönlich, glaub ich halt.

Grüße
Matzemann


----------



## Larse (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo, wir fahren in 10 Tagen ins Vinschgau. Würde gern mal wissen, was dann Tourentechnisch so geht, um ein wenig planen zu können? Wie hoch reicht die Schneegrenze mittlerweile?  Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gern würden wir auch noch die Reschensee-Plamort-Runde dazu nehmen, ist die mit Bike dann machbar? Vielleicht auch schon jemand dieses Jahr im Dreiländer-Eck beim biken gewesen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## mountainbikerit (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Markus

Plamort ist noch jede Menge Schnee, orientier dich in Richtung Goldrain, Latsch Schlanders.

Schau evtl. mal im vinschgauBIKE Point vorbei, gern kann ich dir infos über die Wege geben.

Matze


----------



## Larse (4. Mai 2009)

Hab mich im Zentral in Prad eingemietet. Geht von dort aus denn auch was?


----------



## R.o.b. (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn du den Vinschgauer Bike-Atlas hast, ist die Tour am Sonnenberg (Matatscher Alm) zu empfehlen. Sie ist kurz, aber äußerst knackig. Wenn du jede Steigung durchfährst - sind nur glatte Waldwege, aber steil - bist du gut drauf. Von oben prima Sicht.

Am Sonnenberg gibts auch den Sonnenberg-Trail. Bin ich noch nicht gefahren, soll aber sehr schön sein.

Von Prad kannst du auch Richtung Glurns schnell radeln und dann die Tour ins Matscher Tal bis hoch zur Alm am Talende fahren. Die Malette-Trails bei Glurns sind auch sehr schön. Schau doch mal unter diesen Stichworten auf gps-tour.info. 

Auch noch ein Knaller: Richtung Burgeis und dann hoch zur Sesvenna-Hütte (ist auch im Bike-Guide beschrieben). Du solltest jetzt mit Sicherheit schon zur schwarzen Wand fahren können, ab dann bis zur Hütte (noch geschlossen) sowieso geschoben werden muss. Dort oben wird noch Schnee liegen, aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein hochalpines Panorama, mit einer tollen Bike-Tour. Von der Sesvenna Hütte kann man dann auch noch Richtung Uina-Schlucht wandern. Dann würde ich aber Schneeschuhe mitnehmen, oder es evtl. wegen Lawinen-Gefahr ganz lassen.

Am Nordersberg: hoch zur Naturnser und Tarscher Alm - alle geschlossen. Mal sehen, wie hoch man kommt. Jedenfalls sind das die Touren, wo man locker 1.000 HM am Stück hochtreten kann. MTB pur.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (4. Mai 2009)

Mitte Mai musst Du um 2000 Meter normal immer mit Schneefeldern und -resten rechnen. Bis zur Baumgrenze is es wohl möglich. So wie es auf den div. Webcams aussieht. 

Stilfser Joch is jedoch noch geschlossen!


----------



## Larse (5. Mai 2009)

dank euch erst mal, werden wir wahrscheinlich bisschen improvisieren müssen.
Göflaner Marmorbruch war auch noch vorgesehen, weiß da jemand davon ob man schon ganz rauf kommt?


----------



## VinschgauMTB (5. Mai 2009)

Tarscher Alm und Naturnser Alm geht noch nicht. Da liegt noch Schnee und die Almen sind auch noch zu. Bereits offen hat die Marzoner Alm (1.600m) da war ich auch schon vor ca. 10 Tagen. Lässt sich alles schneefrei fahren und der Trail abwärst ist auch fahrbar, abgesehen von 2-3 Bäumen die man aber leicht überwinden kann.
Eine Webcam des Vinschgaus (Sonnenberg) gibts hier: www.obstgarten.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_Speci (6. Mai 2009)

..wurde fast alles schon gesagt. wir waren letzte Woche und hatten super Wetter. Am Sonnenberg von Partschins (neue Bahn) bis Latsch ist alles schneefrei. (auch dickhof etc.) Auf dem Nörderberg siehts etwas weißer aus. Ab höhe Kreuzbrünnel ca. 1600 (unterhalb der Nat. Alm) liegt noch heftig schnee :-(
die Alm macht erst mitte-ende Mai auf, hab mit der Wirtin tel. ;-)
Die Marzo. Alm hatte am 01.Mai Eröffnung und komplett schneefrei. Leider sind die Trails noch ziemlich mit umgefallenen Bäumen bestückt. die Stimmung im Gebiet ist gespalten. Uns verfolgte ein Bauer und brüllte wie wild, obwohl wir ganz artig auf dem weg geblieben und extrem langsam gerollt sind. Konnten ihn aber dann doch noch beruhigen, er würde sich trotzdem beschweren (nörderberg). marmorbruch sollte gehen. gibts schon was neues von der Gondel in Latsch?? letzte woche war es noch nicht erlaubt. zweimal am tach hochtreten ist schon heftig
vinschgau, the best of trails
gruß
dani


----------



## Toni172 (6. Mai 2009)

hi,
bin auch am Sonntag aus dem Vinschgau zurückgekommen.
wie schon gesagt, am Noerderberg geht es ab ca. 1550m mit Schneefeldern los. Somit Vigiljoch und Naturnseralm usw. noch nicht fahrbar. 
Am Naturnser Sonnenberg geht Dickhof, Lindt usw. Ich vermute das die Schneegrenze hier bei ca. 1900-2000m liegt.
Die unteren trails wie Goldrain Panoramaweg und Anabergböden usw. sind ja eh frei. 
Wetter war am Anfang der Woche nicht so gut, aber dann 20-25°C und Sonnenschein. Geil wars, ich komme wieder !!!!!!!!


----------



## Larse (6. Mai 2009)

Also, so weit alles klar. Kann mir jetzt nur noch einer sagen, ob in 1 Woche an die Reschensee-Reschner Alm-Grünsee-Bergkastel-Plamort und zurück- Runde jetzt überhaupt nicht zu denken ist, oder mach/tragbar durch ein paar Schneefelder?
Wir würden die Tour nämlich gern bei der Anreise nach Prad noch mitnehmen wollen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## toschi (6. Mai 2009)

Also wenn man von Schöneben rüberschaut siehts machbar aus







 

Um die andere Seite (Reschenalm) anzuschauen vielleicht mal die Website checken, heute funktionierte die Cam nicht einwandfrei.
http://www.nauders.com


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (6. Mai 2009)

In einer Woche kann noch gut was wegtauen. Jedenfalls bei der Wetterlage(+10 Grad auf 2000 Meter). 

Du musst halt einfach vor Ort checken wie hoch es geht. Südhang is natürlich besser wie Nordhang.
Ohne Schneefeldwanderung werden aber wohl auch dann die höheren Almen nicht erreichbar sein. Bewirtet sind viele ja eh noch nicht.


----------



## Larse (13. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt wollten wir morgen ins Vinschgau starten, paar schöne Tage bis Sonntag dort verbringen, und dann das: http://www.ferienregion-vinschgau.com/vinschgau/ferienregion/vinschgau/klima.php

Hab dann heut im Hotel in Prad angerufen, und konnte zum Glück auf nächste Woche ohne Probleme zu gleichen Konditionen umbuchen. Das ist mal nen Service, Klasse
So was funktioniert nich überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplesaiman (14. Mai 2009)

hallo,
ich möchte über das lange mai-wochenende (21. - 24.05.) in die region vinschgau. welcher ort ist ein guter ausgangspunkt für enduro- und singletrail-touren? ein campingplatz sollte auch vorhanden sein...


----------



## Toni172 (14. Mai 2009)

naturns hat einen Campingplatz.
http://www.campingadler.com
Singletrails gibt es genug, mit Endurotouren kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
Die Locals hier können Dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## simplesaiman (14. Mai 2009)

wie sieht es mit latsch als stützpunkt für touren aus? hat glaube ich auch einen campingplatz. empfehlenswert?


----------



## Domme02 (14. Mai 2009)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit latsch als stützpunkt für touren aus? hat glaube ich auch einen campingplatz. empfehlenswert?


ja hat nen campingplatz: http://www.camping.it/germany/altoadige/latsch/ 
ich werde im Sommer den Campingplatz anstauern. laut prospekt und ADAC Campingführer soll der Platz ganz gut sein. Eigene erfahrungen habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## VinschgauMTB (14. Mai 2009)

Einen Camping gibts auch in Goldrain. Camping Cevedale nicht weit weg von der Bikestation vinschgauBIKE


----------



## Roberino (16. Juli 2009)

Servus,

weil es zum Thema passt: ich bin Ende Juli für nen Tag in Lana. Von dort möchte ich gerne aufs Vigiljoch hochfahren. Die Kompasskarte zeigt mir aber viele Wege an. Da kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.

Wie fahre ich am besten hoch? Direkt von Süden her, wo auch die Seilbahn hochgeht oder doch über die Via Claudia ein Stück in Richtung Naturns (nicht ganz so weit) und dann über den Weg 9/29 (via Quadrat, Steinbrüche, Rasner Kreuz)?

Hat das jemand schon gemacht und kann mir einen Tipp geben?

Danke euch!


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> ... in Lana. Von dort möchte ich gerne aufs Vigiljoch hochfahren. Direkt von Süden her, wo auch die Seilbahn hochgeht oder doch über die Via Claudia ein Stück in Richtung Naturns


nur zur groborientierung: an pfingsten war's mir suedseitig deutlich zu warm. nordseite war 
dagegen prima. muesste erst mal in eine karte schaun, wo wir genau rauf sind. beide 
varianten hatten aber relativ viel teer (ist fuer mich aufwaerts ok...)


----------



## Roberino (16. Juli 2009)

@fatz
ja, danke, wäre super wenn du mir sagen könntest wo ihr nordseitig rauf seit.

Ich habe mal über die Nordseite so geplant. Runter ist mir egal, irgendwie auf direktem Wege nach Lana (evtl. mit nem schlenker über St. Pankraz)


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2009)

als, die auffahrt in deinem track kannst so knicken. der marlinger waalweg ist gesperrt und sowieso so voll
mit fetten, keuchenden wanderern ueber 60, dass du den nicht fahren willst. der trail rauf nach gramegg ist
zu steil zum rauffahren. ich wuerde den radweg am fluss entlang nach toell (ital. tel) fahren und von dort die 
strasse rauf. das ist die ersten 100hm gut steil aber machbar. wir sind dann weiter ueber aschbach.
dein weg koennt aber auch gehen. die zweite moeglichkeit waer bis naturns (da bist auf dem 
etschradweg gleich hinten) und ueber die naturnseralm rauf. zu runter kann ich suedseitg gar nix sagen.
wir sind nordostseitig den 29 (irgendwann gesperrt wegen umgefallenen baeumen) und 27 runter und ab 
gramegg den 9. 
der 27a war ganz nett aber nicht so prickeld. der 30 und auch der 30a sollen auch gut sein. (info von 
ein paar bikern am campingplatz).
der 28 ist gesperrt. da gab's aerger mit freeridern (seilbahnnaehe)
auf www.mountainbike.bz findest du noch eine ganze menge infos....


----------



## Roberino (17. Juli 2009)

Danke faz, werd ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

werde Ende Mai mit Familie eine Woche in Naturns verbringen. Da ich hauptsächlich mit meiner Familie etwas unternehmen will, werde ich nur wenig Zeit zum Biken haben. Trotzdem möchte ich morgens oder abends 2-3 Stunden fahren und bin auf der Suche nach fahrbaren Trails mit flow bergab rund um Naturns. Bergauf wäre wegen der zeitlichen Begrenzung Teer oder besser Seilbahn optimal.

Sonnenberg:
Befördert die Seilbahn Unterstell noch oder wieder Bikes? Lassen sich die Wege 10 und 6 talabwärts für Normalsterbliche fahren? Gibt es am Sonnenberg noch andere empfehlenswerte Abfahrten (z.B. Wege 29, 39 39a oder Richtung Schnalstal)? 

Nörderberg:
Wie schaut es auf der anderen Seite am Nörderberg aus? Befördert die Seilbahn Rabland nach Aschbach Bikes? Gibt es dort bergab Trails die empfehlenswert sind?

Wäre nett wenn ich ein paar Tips oder auch GPS-Daten bekommen könnte.


----------



## Toni172 (1. Februar 2010)

Hi stormrider,
den 10er bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren. Der ist cool. Nur weis ich nicht was für Dich Normalsterblich ist. 
Da ich ganz alleine unterwegs war, habe ich an 2 Stellen das Bike für 5-10 Meter geschoben. Der Rest ging gut. Und ich bin nicht so der Freerider. 
Es ist halt viel Fels in den Passagen. Wenn man fällt, dann tut es ohne Protektoren sicher sehr weh. Und ich habe keine. Deßhalb schön langsam.

Der 6er soll angeblich noch Steiler sein. Kenne ich aber nicht.

Achja, die Seilbahn hatte letztes Jahr keine Bikes befördert. in 3 Std. ist die Tour von Naturns zur Bergstation der Seilbahn und dann über den 10er runter aber locker zu schaffen. Der 10er hat aber oben ein Bikeverbotschild.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo Thorsten,

das mit dem Transportverbot an der Seilbahn nach Unterstell habe ich auch schon gehört. Komischerweise ist auf der Webseite der Seilbahn ( http://www.unterstell.com/ ) in der Preisliste für dieses Jahr ein Tarif für Fahrräder vorhanden - vielleicht nehmen sie ja wieder Bikes mit. Habe jetzt auch mal per Mail angefragt. Da mein Bike 15kg wiegt und ich zeitlich ja doch sehr eingeschränkt bin wäre das schon eine feine Sache.

Es hört sich so an als ob du das Bikeverbotschild "übersehen" hast, war das denn dann kein Problem?

Kennst du um Naturns herum noch ein paar schöne Trails und hast vielleicht GPS-Daten?

Gruss Markus


----------



## Toni172 (2. Februar 2010)

mir sind auf den Trail ca. 10 Wanderer begegnet. Alle haben gegrüßt, ca. die Hälfte hat applaudiert.  
Ich war leider erst das erste mal da. Kann somit nicht so viel helfen. Ich melde mich die Tage nochmal.


----------



## carver400 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle WALvinschgauer, hat jemand Interesse im Mai (ich glaub vom 8.-15.5.) zu den Trailwochen von www.vinschgaubike.com mitzukommen? Wir vom DOB-Team (www.dresdenonbike.com , leider nur zu 2.) haben da noch Platz in unserer gebuchten Bude bei www.obstgarten.it frei. Ich sach ma 3 bis max. 4 Schlafplätze. 

Interessenten bitte melden hier über IBC, www.dresdenonbike.com oder [email protected]


----------



## Grizzly71 (3. Februar 2010)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> ..........das mit dem Transportverbot an der Seilbahn nach Unterstell habe ich auch schon gehört. Komischerweise ist auf der Webseite der Seilbahn ( http://www.unterstell.com/ ) in der Preisliste für dieses Jahr ein Tarif für Fahrräder vorhanden - vielleicht nehmen sie ja wieder Bikes mit. Habe jetzt auch mal per Mail angefragt. .................



Laut Auskunft der Seilbahn werden dieses Jahr Fahrräder transportiert. Weiß jemand wie das genau mit den Bikeverbotsschildern (z.B Weg 10 oder 6) am Naturnser Sonnenberg dieses Jahr geregelt ist? Ist das nur eine Empfehlung oder ein richtiges Verbot?


----------



## bikeseppl (3. Februar 2010)

carver400 schrieb:


> haben da noch Platz in unserer gebuchten Bude bei www.obstgarten.it frei. Ich sach ma 3 bis max. 4 Schlafplätze.


Hallo das ist keine Bude 

Servus


----------



## Toni172 (3. Februar 2010)

wenn Du das Schild am Weg 10 siehst dann ist es ein Verbot.
Kommt auch immer darauf an, wann man fährt. Um die Mittagszeit sind viele auf den Almen beim essen, da ist dann sicher weniger los.
Oder gegen Abend 18 Uhr da sind die alle schon im Hotel und warten auf das 5 Gängemenu. 
Und immer schön grüßen, dann klappts auch mit den Rotsocken. Wie gesagt, die die ich gesehen habe waren begeistert  das man sowas fahren kann.


----------



## carver400 (3. Februar 2010)

Weiß das das keine Bude ist. Bin dort Stammgast seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie war denn die Schnee-Situation diesen Winter rund um Latsch? Kann man schon ungefähr absehen, ob es dieses Jahr länger dauert, bis man mit dem MTB in große Höhen vorstoßen kann, als letztes Jahr? Oder ist es dafür noch zu früh?


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## superstef (18. Februar 2010)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Laut Auskunft der Seilbahn werden dieses Jahr Fahrräder transportiert. Weiß jemand wie das genau mit den Bikeverbotsschildern (z.B Weg 10 oder 6) am Naturnser Sonnenberg dieses Jahr geregelt ist? Ist das nur eine Empfehlung oder ein richtiges Verbot?



Wir waren letztes Jahr dort und und sind ohne probleme mit der unterstell-bergbahn mitgenommen worden. Wir haben auch die bergbahnler gefragt wie das mit dem verbotsschild ist - die meinten, dass es schon offiziell verboten ist, aber OK ist, wenn man an randzeiten rücksichtsvoll fährt. Also z.B. Abends wie schon Toni172 geschrieben hat.

Tipps zu Bergbahnen und Touren auf http://www.ride-on.info.

Ride-on!
Stefan


----------



## gewitterBiker (9. März 2010)

Hi,

kann mir jemand über die aktuelle Schneelage im Vinschgau berichten? Die Webcams sehen aus als sei kein Schnee im Tal aber wie weit kann man hoch fahren?


----------



## lilly-joe (9. März 2010)

Hi,  habe aufgrund der Wetterprognose fürs nächste Wochenende auch schon mit dme gedanken gespielt, die Ski gegen das Rad zutauschen und für 2 Tage nach Südtirol zu fahren. Werde aber wahrscheinlich das Rennrad nehmen. Wo kann man schon ein paar (wenn auch flache) Runden drehen?
lilly-joe


----------



## demo14 (9. März 2010)

meranergebiet ist fürs rennrad optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (9. März 2010)

lilly-joe schrieb:


> Hi,  habe aufgrund der Wetterprognose fürs nächste Wochenende auch schon mit dme gedanken gespielt, die Ski gegen das Rad zutauschen und für 2 Tage nach Südtirol zu fahren. Werde aber wahrscheinlich das Rennrad nehmen. Wo kann man schon ein paar (wenn auch flache) Runden drehen?
> lilly-joe



wir sind mit einer traiscout ausbildung in latsch ab samstag. derzeit sehr gute bedingungen angesagt. und damit werden das bike UND die ski eingepackt. 

..m..


----------



## gewitterBiker (9. März 2010)

Was heißt das genau? Ist bspw. der Zugtrail möglich? Oder zumindest Sonnenzugtrail? Ich meine natürlich mit dem Bike


----------



## carver400 (11. März 2010)

Also was ich recherchiert hab müsste Sonnenhang frei sein. Im Gegensatz zu hier....


----------



## gewitterBiker (15. März 2010)

Hi, vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden: Ich hatte die letzten 4 Tage Sonne satt und ca. 10° und viel Wind.
Auf der Nordseite des Vinschgaus geht bisher noch garnichts. Überall ab 600m sind noch Schneefelder sichtbar und die Wege unpassierbar. Das wird sich aber sicherlich in den nächsten 2 Wochen ändern. 
Momentan gehts auf der Südseite  (Sonnenberg) aber sehr gut bis ca. 1000m und gut (manchmal Schneefelder in schattigen Stücken) bis ca. 1150m. Darüber muss schon sehr die Sonne gescheint haben, in den schattigen Teilen wirds teils eisig. 

Sonnenberg Zugtrail auf ca. 1100m. Zusätzlich zum Schnee gibt es relativ viele umgestürzte Bäume im Trail. 






Sonnenberg Zugtrail auf ca. 1300m (höchste Stelle) Unter dem Schnee sind fiese Eisplatten.






Vetzaner Sonnenberg oberhalb von Goldrain (absoluter Traumtrail) auf 800m. Perfekte Bedingungen!


----------



## Toni172 (16. März 2010)

ja der Trail auf dem letzten Bild ist echt erste Sahne. Ich hatte letztes Frühjahr das Vergnügen.


----------



## carver400 (16. März 2010)

Und ich war da letzten Juli. Freu mich schon auf den 8. Mai, wenns endlich runtergeht. Wie schon gesagt, sind noch freie Betten da..............

DOB Crew


----------



## achimrotwild (17. März 2010)

ich war letzes jahr ende april da, war traumhaft die ewigen singletrails.
fragt nach matze dem guide von goldrain. die nennen es trailzauber. passt auch irgendwie.
dieses jahr ende mai werde ich auf der durchreise vom erwald nach riva sein.
23. bis 29 Mai. Dann wird der schnee weg sein.



achim


----------



## dertiger (17. März 2010)

Dieser Vetzaner Sonnenberg Traumtrail, ist der in dieser Tour drin?

http://www.vinschgaubike.com/mounta...flistung.php?we_objectID=346&we_objectTID=378


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. März 2010)

dertiger schrieb:


> Dieser Vetzaner Sonnenberg Traumtrail, ist der in dieser Tour drin?
> 
> http://www.vinschgaubike.com/mounta...flistung.php?we_objectID=346&we_objectTID=378



Genau.  Ist allerdings etwas kurz, wenn man die doch relativ steilen Aufstiege gut wegsteckt. Dann kann man ziemlich gut die Latsch Umrundung anschließen, damit man noch ein paar km in die Beine bekommt.

Alternativ sollte demnächst auch die Tour bis nach St. Martin drin sein. Die schließt den oben genannaten Trail mit ein, bietet aber noch mehr Sahnestücke weiter oben. 


Übrigens: die Jungens veröffentlichen ihre Touren nicht als GPS-Download. Warum, bleibt ihr Geheimnis. Hier kann man sich die meisten aber doch runterladen: 

http://www.mountainbiker.it/_gpx/105.GPX

Die 105 steht für die Nummer der Tour. Einfach ausprobieren, notfalls in einen Editor kopieren und als .gpx abspeichern. Die Daten sind zwar auf 80 Punkte gekürzt, das reicht jedoch meistens vollkommen aus. Die kompletten Daten bekommt man bei Bedarf ja vor Ort. Was ich aber teils relativ umständlich empfinde. Ich bereite die Touren, die ich fahren will am liebsten schon daheim vor.


----------



## dertiger (18. März 2010)

es giebt auch die 120, ist der Trail da auch drin? Denn die Tour hatte ich mir ohnehin schon rausgesucht.

http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai...lumgebung.php?we_objectID=46&we_objectTID=378


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (18. März 2010)

Die 120er ist fast genau gleich wie die 125er, die noch einen Schlenker und Aufstieg am Anfang mehr enthält.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (18. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Anfang Juni für 4 Tage in Tarsch bei Latsch
Ich suche Trails, wo man auch eine schöne Aussicht zum Bilder machen hat
Habt Ihr ein Paar Tipps für 

Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## Brausa (20. März 2010)

@Vinschgaukenner:
Ich bin letztens auf das unten verlinkte Video gestossen. Obwohl ich schon 2x im Vinschgau war, kann ich es nicht zuordnen. Weiss jemand wo die Tour ist? Danke!
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel/772/folge-50-marcus-klausmann-mario-lenzen-latsch-2009


----------



## monsterlurchi (21. März 2010)

Das sieht aus, als wäre das am Monte sole oberhalb von Goldrain.


----------



## carver400 (21. März 2010)

@radon, Annaberger Böden kann ich empfehlen, 

@brausa, is von St. Martin runter, wennde am Anfang genau schaust siehste das runde Architektenhaus, was glei neben der Seilbahn steht.


----------



## Brausa (21. März 2010)

Danke! St. Martin bin ich bisher nur halb-hochgefahren.
Dann werd ich mir das bei Gelegenheit mal von ganz oben mal reinziehen....


----------



## carver400 (22. März 2010)

Oben warsch auch noch ni, da ich mitm Markus von Vinschgaubike abends ma von Goldrain bis zu den Anaberger Böden gefahren bin. Aber selbst von dort is die Abfahrt zurück nach Goldrain über die Hängebrücke einfach grandios.


----------



## Frogfisch (25. März 2010)

Hallo,

wir sind ab Morgen für 3 Tage in Latsch, ist die Tour St.Martin schon fahrbar?

Vielen Dank


----------



## carver400 (25. März 2010)

Müsste gehen, ansonsten versuch ma de Teerstraße von Kastellbell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (26. März 2010)

Noch eine Frage bzgl. dem Hang an dem St.Martin oder Schloss Anaberg liegt: Etwas weiter unten in der Abfahrt kommt man nach einem Anlieger auf ein Wiesenstück wo man sich i.d.R. rechts hält. Man könnte auch geradeaus weiterfahren. Dort steht dann ein Hinweisschild dass dieser Teil für Mountainbiker nicht geeignet ist. Da ich mit Freundin unterwegs war, bin ich nur die ersten Stufen runtergefahren und dann aber doch zurück und den leichten Weg runter. 
Der "ungeignete" erschien aber durchaus machbar. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sollte die Einstufung der ersten Stellen so S3- bis S3 gewesen sein. Wie geht der Weg weiter? Empfehlenswert?


----------



## dertiger (28. März 2010)

Der Via Claudia Augusta Radweg ist nicht mit dem mit dem Vinschger Bahn Trail identisch, das sehe ich doch richtig?


----------



## Hans (28. März 2010)

so ist es


----------



## Chiccoli (29. März 2010)

Huhu,

gibts Klimanews?  Ich bin ab Freitag für knapp ne Woche in Latsch


----------



## Markpa (29. März 2010)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich bin am 1. Mai Wochenende mit einem Kumpel zum Touren in Latsch. 

Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Routen empfehlen? Wie komme ich an .gpx-Dateien? Oder soll ich mich vor Ort lieber an einen Guide vor Ort wenden? 

Diese Sundowner-Touren hören sich sehr interessant an. Wann gehts da los? Wir wären so am Freitag erst so gegen 14 Uhr vor Ort.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke und Gruß

Mark


----------



## carver400 (29. März 2010)

Frag ma direkt bei www.vinschgaubike.com an oder hier im Forum an die Vinschgauer.

PS Matze, tolle neue Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (31. März 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Wie komme ich an .gpx-Dateien?


http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/bikeregionen.html
da hast material fuer 2 wochen....


----------



## mw01 (31. März 2010)

Grüß euch!

Da ich vor hatte, übers Osterwochenende ins Vinschgau Bike'n zu gehen und es jetzt von den Wetterprognosen nicht wirklich rosig fürs Bike'n aussieht, würde ich gerne wissen was es sonst für eine Alternativen zum Vinschgau gäbe?. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## fatz (31. März 2010)

erst am sonntag runterfahren. ab montag sollt das wetter ok sein....

aber das wolltest du glaub ich nicht hoeren.


----------



## Büscherammler (31. März 2010)

Hört sich doch gut an ;-) Dann werd ich wohl am Montag runterfahren


----------



## Markpa (1. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Schauer mir mal die GPS-Daten an und werde mich danach wohl mal mit den Guides von Vinschgaubikes.com unterhalten.

Gruß Mark


----------



## mw01 (1. April 2010)

Bei der Wettervorhersage brauchst wahrscheinlich noch nächste Woche Donnerstag Schneeketten für's Bike.
Hab gehofft, dass sich die Wetterfrösche mal wieder irren!
Nicht einmal für Skitouren ist das Wetter über Ostern zu gebrauchen.

http://www.fux.it/urlaub/info/webcams.php


----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. April 2010)

hallo

wir sind 6 leute und planen entweder 5 tage gardasee onder vinschgau

jetzt ist es nur so das wir und nicht auskennen und eventuell gehen die  frauen mit

das hesit frauen sonne männer trails

wo kann man das am besten verbinden

wäre für tipps dankbar

gruß kai


----------



## fatz (4. April 2010)

@kai
vinschgau hat definitiv weniger steine auf den trails. das kommt bei frauen gut an.
was aber nicht heisst, dass die trails da langweilig waeren.
gardasee hat halt n bissl mehr landschaft. dafuer ist fast jeder trail eine grobschotterorgie.


----------



## Pap (5. April 2010)

1)Ist jemand dieses Jahr schon mal den Sonnentrail gefahren. Kann man den durchgehend fahren? Letztes Jahr war er Ende April wegen Sturmschaden total verblockt.

2) Weiss nicht wie die Schneelage ist, aber kann man bis zur Vöraner Alm, evtl. bis zum Kreuzjoch Ende April?

Vielen Dank im voraus
Pap


----------



## gewitterBiker (5. April 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> 1)Ist jemand dieses Jahr schon mal den Sonnentrail gefahren. Kann man den durchgehend fahren? Letztes Jahr war er Ende April wegen Sturmschaden total verblockt.
> Pap



Ja, das war Anfang März. Es lagen relativ viele Bäume im Weg (nicht übermäßig viele aber genug um den Flow zu brechen) und damals lag noch Schnee über 1000m. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6942890&postcount=71
Ob die Bäume jetzt weg sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VinschgauMTB (5. April 2010)

Für das aktuelle Wetter schaut am besten hier auf die Webcam rein:
http://www.obstgarten.it/webcam.php

Der Sonnenberg ist aktuell bis gut 1.700m schneefrei.
Am Nördersberg (Schattenseite) sind wir die Tage auch schon bis ca. 1.300m rauf.

Der Schnee war diesen Winter nicht so arg, deshalb sind die Trails im mittleren Vinschgau rund um Goldrain und Latsch aktuell auch frei von Bäumen.

The sun is shining so let's ride....


----------



## rboncube (6. April 2010)

Hört sich gut an. Bin ab nächsten Montag für eine Woche in Latsch zum trainieren und touren. Wir werden im Obstgarten wohnen.
Hoffe auf viel Sonne und tolle Trails.

Gruß René


----------



## Deleted 133833 (8. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @kai
> vinschgau hat definitiv weniger steine auf den trails. das kommt bei frauen gut an.
> was aber nicht heisst, dass die trails da langweilig waeren.
> gardasee hat halt n bissl mehr landschaft. dafuer ist fast jeder trail eine grobschotterorgie.


  hallo

ja man sollte schon bissle drauf achten das die landscahft schön ist 

dann wäre das vinschgau also schöner mit frauen 

oder


gibts da ein see

gruß kai


----------



## MATTESM (8. April 2010)

na so ganz schlecht sind die blicke auf ortler, stelvio und co auch wieder nicht, landschaftlich gesehen... 

..m..

p.s. und wo ist es nicht schöner mit frauen als ohne???


----------



## Hacklschorsch (15. April 2010)

Zugtrails Sonnenberg und Nörderberg sind frei, Schnee liegt teilweise noch bis auf 1300m (Nordseite) und 1600m (Südseite). 
Oberhalb von Spondinig liegen immer noch einige Bäume- da ist tragen angesagt. 
Am Besten bei den Jungs von VinschgauBike nachfragen....
Gruß und viel Spass (ich hatte ihn letzte Woche....)


----------



## verano (28. April 2010)

Wir sind am Montag zurück aus Prad und hatten schon sehr gute Bedingungen. Klar, an hochalpine Touren ist nicht zu denken. Auf der Nordseite gehts mittlerweile teilweise bis 1700m hoch. 

Ne handvoll Bilder gibt es hier.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (28. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ein paar Tage Anfang Juni in Latsch
Habt Ihr ein Paar gute Touren so um die 1200-1400 Hm/Tag mit Traillastigkeit für mich?


Das Wetter müsste doch um diese Zeit gut und relativ beständig sein


Vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## verano (4. Mai 2010)

Zugtrails (Nord- & Südvariante) und Annaberger Böden sind auf jeden Fall ne Fahrt wert. GPS Tracks oder Beschreibungen dazu gibt es ja zuhauf im Netz.
Sehr nett ist auch die Runde zum Glieshof im Matschertal. Hinzu üder die westliche Talseite und zurück mit viel Flow über die östliche Talseite.


----------



## Markpa (4. Mai 2010)

Sind heute zurück aus Latsch. Ein geniales Gebiet. 

Gefahren sind wir in 4 Tagen Tannenzapfentrail, Tschillitrail, Annabergerböden. Abfahrt 14 ab Egg. 8 ab St. Martin bis Castelbello. Goldrainer Panorama Weg. Den 3er bis Tschars (versehentlich). Den 21er am Nördersberg (leider noch viele Bäume)und den 4 am Nördersberg.

Wunderschöne Trails die zumindest für uns technisch anspruchsvoll, aber nie richtig gefährlich werden (bis auf der 7er am Sonnenberg - der ist nur für gute Techniker)

Das Gebiet kann ich jedem empfehlen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilly-joe (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich fahre in der letzten Maiwoche in die Nähe von Naturns. Wie sieht die aktuelle Schneesituation am Nördersberg aus? Kann man schon ans Vigiljoch / Naturnser Alm denken oder eher nicht?

Wie ist der 4-gewinnt Trail zu fahren? Fahre zwar ein Fully, bin aber eher nicht so der Downhiller aber normalerweise machen mir die Trails in Südtriol schon Spaß, solange sie nicht zu eng am Abhang sind. 

lilly-joe


----------



## bikehard81 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

war bis gestern im Vinschgau (Camping Cevedale, Goldrain). Der Vinschger Zugtrail ist noch immer voller Bäume und so wie das aussieht wird es noch einige Zeit dauern bis der Trail wieder fahrbar ist. 

Folgende Trails sind baum- und schneefrei (bis auf kleine Stellen):

- St. Martin in Kofel 6,7 runter
- Obertels nach Laas
- Freiberger Mahd - Mazoner Alm - 19, 21 nach Kastelbell (wobei im 21er einige Bäume liegen 
- 17er von Morterer Leger
- Lichtenberg - Schartalm (hier liegen einige Bäume drin plus Schneereste, es geht aber) - Furkelhütte (doch noch relativ viel Schnee (kniehoch plus Grundlawinen) - Trail nach Gomagoi ist bis auf 3 Stellen schneefrei 
- Martelltal ist bis Enzianhütte schneefrei


----------



## lilly-joe (17. Mai 2010)

Aufgrund des trostlosen Wetters hier, war ich auch für einen Kurztrip in der Gegend Naturns. Waren unter anderem auf Naturnser Alm und Vigiljoch, ein paar Restschneefelder aber sonst absolut genial. Dank des doch kühlen Wetters auch kaum Wanderer unterwegs. Schnennaberg war bis auf 1600m auch kein Schnee mehr, dafür aber extrem viele Wanderer.

Mal eine andere Frage: Kann man am Sonnenberg von Naturns / Rabland aus eine gescheite Tour machen, oder lohnt soch das nicht, weil man nicht weit kommt? Auf der Karte gibt es beispielsweis den Weg Nr. 10 ab dem Lindhof. Kann man sein Bike dort hinauf tragen? Dann könnte man doch wieterfahren, oder? Wie sieht es mit den Vinschgauer Seitentälern aus (Martell, Schnals, Ulten) --> gibt es da wirklich lohnenswerte Touren (außer Asphalt bis zum Talschluss)? 

lilly-joe


----------



## karstenr (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,
war jetzt am WE gerade da oben + habe folgende Tour gemacht:
Latsch  Kastelbell  Natrurns (550m)  Unterstell  Lint  Meraner Höhenweg Trail 24  Inner Unterstell - Dick dort Pause 1706m  über viele Wege am östlichen Hang vom Schnalstal entlang mit einigen Trails viel rauf + runter ins Schnalstal dort noch mal rauf bis Karthaus 1300m  Natrurns - Kastelbell  Latsch (70Km, 2000-2100m HU);
Der Meraner Höhenweg Trail 24 Lint - Inner Unterstell ist vielfach fahrbar: Hier 2 Bilder. Den Weg 10 sollte man nur als guter Trail - Fahrer + nur runter versuchen. Habe mir den von der Hütte Dick angesehen. 
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## carver400 (18. Mai 2010)

Sag ich nur geil, wär vor 2 Wochen da gewesen, wenns ni einen Bandscheibenvorfall gegeben hätte.....

Aber ich bike wieder und am 17.7. gehts zum Glück wieder nach Goldrain.


----------



## DHVEF (19. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn mit dem Goldseeweg wird der wieder für biker geöffnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexk_m (25. Mai 2010)

lilly-joe schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Kann man am Sonnenberg von Naturns / Rabland aus eine gescheite Tour machen, oder lohnt soch das nicht, weil man nicht weit kommt? Auf der Karte gibt es beispielsweis den Weg Nr. 10 ab dem Lindhof. Kann man sein Bike dort hinauf tragen? Dann könnte man doch wieterfahren, oder?
> lilly-joe



10er und 6er sind geniale Trails im S2 Niveau - bergauf eher nichts. Man kann aber die Seilbahn Nutzen oder alternativ die Strasse hochfahren. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass am 10er und 6er Trail Verbotsschilder stehen!

Interessant ist das die Seilbahn trotzdem Biker mitnimmt - auch wenn man ein Enduro dabei hat und denen klar sein müsste, dass man nicht die Strasse runterfährt.....

Bei "mountainbike.bz" sind die Touren beschrieben.


----------



## dertiger (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,
Morgen geht es von Stuttgart nach Mals in den Vinschgau.
Eine Frage zur Anreise, macht das Sinn, das ich Füssen, Reutte, Imst, Reschenpass fahre, wie es mein Routenplaner vorschlägt?
Weiß da zufällig jemand wo ich diese Vignette  für die Österreichische Maut kaufen kann? Gibt es da kurz vor der grenze eine Tankstelle o.ä.?


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juni 2010)

Fernpasstankstelle ?????

Da Du nicht an einem Samstag über den Fernpass fährst, macht es schon Sinn. (denke ich)


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du in A. (Vils) aus dem Tunnel kommst, ist auf der rechten Seite eine Shell-Tankstelle. Da kannst du "günstiger" Tanken und eine Vignette kaufen.
Ich ware gerade letzte Woche in Latsch zum Biken.
War traumhaft und viele viele Singletrails.


Viel Spaß


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juni 2010)

@radon
stimmt, die Tanke ist sicher billiger und die Vignette gibt es dort auch.


----------



## dertiger (9. Juni 2010)

danke für die Informationen!
Ich werde dann berichten, wie das Vinschgau so war!


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Juni 2010)

wieso kaufst du eine vignette
die par km autobahn kannste auch gut auf landstrassen vermeiden


----------



## Deleted 133833 (13. Juni 2010)

guten morgen

wir sind 2 männer trail suchend 2 frauen baden und entspannend und 2   kinder

wir wollten 1 woche urlaub machen 

nun wollte ich mal fragen kann mir jemand tipps geben 

wo man günstig übernachten kann möglich in strand nähe für kinder

wo die schönsten trails sind

und wie die anreise ist

gruß kai


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Juni 2010)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> wir sind 2 männer trail suchend 2 frauen baden und entspannend und 2   kinder
> 
> ...



ähm strand? klingt nach meer, vinschgau ist südtirol
aber ich bin ab montag wieder ne woche dort
www.sattlerengelhof.com
wenn ich strand finde melde ichs
oder wollt ihr im reschensee baden brrrr ( ok august aber beim biken trifft euch dann der hitzschlag)


----------



## fatz (13. Juni 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> wenn ich strand finde melde ichs


na vor gut einer woche war der meerespiegelanstieg noch nicht so weit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (14. Juni 2010)

Vinschgau + Strand = Hotel Bamboo in Goldrain

Super Hotel, super Essen, einfach Klasse.


----------



## trhaflhow (15. Juni 2010)

allert schrieb:


> Vinschgau + Strand = Hotel Bamboo in Goldrain
> 
> Super Hotel, super Essen, einfach Klasse.



stimmt die hab ich vergessen
mit mentalem strand

ansonsten noch keinen gefunden. vielleicht liegts ja am pisswetter


----------



## dertiger (20. Juni 2010)

So, wieder zurück, 
Fazit: mit dem Wetter leider Pech gehabt: eher schlecht, naß, regnerisch, kalt
Obstgarten ist als Unterkunft in Goldrain zu empfehlen, mit kompetentem MTB Guide und GPS Berater Markus Gluderer.
Touren, die ich empfehlenswert finde: Zug-Trail (ein Stück davon war leider (zurecht) gesperrt wegen querliegenden Bäumen) von Mals nach Goldrain gefahren.
Annaberger Böden
Tour 301 von Mountainbiker.it: Vellau Dorf Tirol bei Meran, schönes Panorama, technisch schwieriger Trail
 5 er von Tarsch nach Goldrain (immer am Hang entlang, am Schluß um das Schloß Montari und die Burgruine drumrum und runter nach Morter)
Morter Leger Tour aus dem MTB Magazin (GPS und Tourenbeschreibung kostenlos zum downloaden) beim MTB Magazin


----------



## Kellnix (20. Juni 2010)

@ dertiger
Wir wollten demnächst bei unserem Alpencross den Zugtrail fahren. Kannst Du mir sagen, 
ob die Strecke komplett gesperrt ist oder ob wenigstens ein Teil fahrbar ist?
Oder ist es besser wir fahren den Sonnenberg? Oder geht der wegen dem Murenabgang auch noch nicht? 
Weis jemand mehr?


----------



## dertiger (20. Juni 2010)

Gesperrt war der Zugtrail im Waldstück nach Tschengls, das kann man aber im Tal umfahren und wieder auf den Trail stoßen, der da unten vorbeikommt (beim Schgumsertal), ehe es zur Bobbahn wieder hoch geht.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juni 2010)

hallo an die einheimischen, wie ist denn das wetter und der trailzustand im moment im vinschgau, am wochenende ist ja in latsch die liteville trailtrophy und ich hab nach dem wochenlangen regen hier in süddeutschland keinen bock mehr auf regen...


----------



## jobeagle (23. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hallo an die einheimischen, wie ist denn das wetter und der trailzustand im moment im vinschgau, am wochenende ist ja in latsch die liteville trailtrophy und ich hab nach dem wochenlangen regen hier in süddeutschland keinen bock mehr auf regen...



Hallo bin zwar kein Einheimischer, war aber bis gestern in Latsch. Samstag/Sonntag hats ergiebig geregnet aber am Montagnachmittag war z. B. der 4-Gewinnt Trail schon wieder super zu fahren. Ab Dienstag war Sonne pur angesagt und das Wochenendwetter wird super:

siehe: http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm

Der Zugtrail ist noch unpassierbar!


----------



## carver400 (23. Juni 2010)

Hoff das das Wetter ab 14.7 gut wird, erst Samnaun incl. Uinaschlucht und dann 14 Tage Obstgarten in Goldrain, echter Tip, beim Gottfried isses gemütlich. Sorry Markus das dat im Mai geplatzt is.......

Strand...hmmmh, ausser dem Bamboo sag ich da einfach ma dat Freibad in Schlanders, klein, super Wasserqualität, und wenig los da alle nach Naturns rammeln. Und Südhanglage, also die Blässe aus den Frauen vertreiben. Meine Frau is eigentlich kein Freibadgänger aber dort kommtse immer freiwillig mit hin, sogar mitm Bike hihi....., da fährtse mit meiner Kleenen sogar allein hin, wenn der Papa mit Vinschgaubike oder allein unterwegs ist.


----------



## trhaflhow (24. Juni 2010)

und wenns kälter ist nach latsch ins bad
da gibts whirlpools


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (25. Juni 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ähm strand? klingt nach meer, vinschgau ist südtirol
> aber ich bin ab montag wieder ne woche dort
> www.sattlerengelhof.com
> wenn ich strand finde melde ichs
> oder wollt ihr im reschensee baden brrrr ( ok august aber beim biken trifft euch dann der hitzschlag)


sehr nett ist es bei den Tappeiners, werde dieses Jahr auch wieder die Latschertrails Heimsuchen.


----------



## trhaflhow (25. Juni 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> sehr nett ist es bei den Tappeiners, werde dieses Jahr auch wieder die Latschertrails Heimsuchen.



ja das war es. ruhig, sehr nett und günstig


----------



## timtim (25. Juni 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ja das war es. ruhig, sehr nett und günstig


damit die auswahl nicht so leicht fällt hier noch ein tip :
http://www.pensiondietl.it/de/haus.phtml

erste wahl für kurzentschlossene junggesellen:
der riesige kirschbaum im garten ist grad erntereif und die erfreuliche erscheinung der "juniorhausdame" 
balsam für körper und geist............oder auge

tim²


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

am Freitag fahren ich und meine Frau für zwei Wochen nach Goldrain. Ich möchte mein Hardtail mitnehmen und dachte, ich könnte vor Ort Karten kaufen und mich dann auf erkundung begeben. Was haltet ihr davon, die dort schon mal waren? 

Gibt es ggf. irgendwelche Adressen, die man auf jeden Fall ansteuern sollte....Bikeshops, etc? 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am Freitag fahren ich und meine Frau für zwei Wochen nach Goldrain. Ich möchte mein Hardtail mitnehmen und dachte, ich könnte vor Ort Karten kaufen und mich dann auf erkundung begeben. Was haltet ihr davon, die dort schon mal waren?
> 
> ...


klick dich doch einfach mal durch den fred
danke dass dann alle deine fragen beantwortet sind
viel spass beim biken is ne super gegend aber wahrscheinlich trifft euch dort jetzt der hitzschlag


----------



## carver400 (13. Juli 2010)

So, die Nacht gehts los, bis Samstag Samnaun und dann ab Sa. nachmittag Goldrain beim Markus im Obstgarten 14 Tage, hoff dass man den Einen oder Anderen ma trifft, spätestens bei ner tollen Tour von Vinschgaubike. Bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo Vinschgaufreunde,
auf dem Goldseeweg sind die Schneeflecken fast verschwunden, und aktuell wird die Diskussion um die Sperrung des Goldseewegs nochmals diskutiert.

Meines Wissens waren viele Leute auf dem Trail unterwegs, die meisten haben sich aber an unsere Vorschläge gehalten und sind den Trail früh morgens oder spät abends gefahren.

Auf jedem Fall gab es keine großen Beschwerden und wir können zuversichtlich sein, dass wir den Weg wieder haben können.

Matze


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2010)

*freu* .....wir kommen Samstag morgen in Goldrain an....Mann....bin ich aufgeregt. *freuquietsch*

Das sieht richtig gut aus. 

Und Matze,

muss der Sundowner im voraus gebucht werden? Oder kann ich Samstag (kommen wir morgens in Goldrain an) oder Sonntag einfach vorbeikommen und quasi so mitfahren?


----------



## mountainbikerit (14. Juli 2010)

Sundowner ist am Freitag 

Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja was...

Zum Goldseeweg, ich warte noch auf die offizielle Bestätigung, also noch ein wenig Geduld Jungs.


----------



## mountain 31 (14. Juli 2010)

bin auch ab Samstag in Goldrain, im Obermostgut!

Vielleicht sieht man sich!!


----------



## beat (15. Juli 2010)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo Vinschgaufreunde,
> auf dem Goldseeweg sind die Schneeflecken fast verschwunden, und aktuell wird die Diskussion um die Sperrung des Goldseewegs nochmals diskutiert... Auf jedem Fall gab es keine großen Beschwerden und wir können zuversichtlich sein, dass wir den Weg wieder haben können.



Das wäre aber wirklich seeeeeehr erfreulich!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2010)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Sundowner ist am Freitag
> 
> Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja was...



*grins* laut Webpage auch am Montag....  

Ich komme auf jeden Fall mal vorbei... *sabber*


----------



## Orakel (15. Juli 2010)

wo ist den der Goldseeweg?
Werde im Sept. zum zweiten mal ins Vinschagu gehn.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (20. Juli 2010)

hallo

also ich wäre
gruß kai


----------



## cos75 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie es mit der Fahrradmitnahme in den SAD Nahverkehr Bussen im Vinschgau aussieht. Ich möchte von Prad nach Sulden mit dem Bus fahren, kann man hier sein Fahrrad mitnehmen ?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (23. Juli 2010)

hi,

müsste dort an sich sein wie auch anderswo bei den SAD bussen: wenn unten drin platz ist im gepäckteil und der fahrer nix dagegen hat, kann das bike mit.

wir haben das 2007 mal gen stilfser joch gemacht (zu dritt), ebenso auch mal nähe alleghe.

hast aber keine garantie, dass die bikemitnahme klappt.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (23. Juli 2010)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand wie es mit der Fahrradmitnahme in den SAD Nahverkehr Bussen im Vinschgau aussieht. Ich möchte von Prad nach Sulden mit dem Bus fahren, kann man hier sein Fahrrad mitnehmen ?



ist danach noch so eine hammertour geplant? die 900hm asphalt sind doch kein ding. und falls es aufs madritschjoch gehen sollte, kannst du mit der seilbahn danach auch noch 700hm sparen.


----------



## cos75 (28. Juli 2010)

Merci, für die Info. Die Mitnahme mit dem Bus hat einwandfrei geklappt. 

lens83: Ich fahr nicht so gern auf Straßen mit Autoverkehr.


----------



## karstenr (29. Juli 2010)

Die Hautstraße von Prad nach Sulden kann man zum größten Teil umgehen. Man kommt erst in irgend einer Kehre im Suldental auf die Straße. Dies kostete aber viele zusätzliche m HU. 
Daher bei einer großen Tour: mit die Auto rauf bis Sulden + dort starten. Abends ist wenig Verkehr in Richtung Sulden + zur Not kann man das Auto am nächsten Tag holen.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Meri66 (30. Juli 2010)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo Vinschgaufreunde,
> auf dem Goldseeweg sind die Schneeflecken fast verschwunden, und aktuell wird die Diskussion um die Sperrung des Goldseewegs nochmals diskutiert.
> 
> Meines Wissens waren viele Leute auf dem Trail unterwegs, die meisten haben sich aber an unsere Vorschläge gehalten und sind den Trail früh morgens oder spät abends gefahren.
> ...



morgens um 8 Uhr: leichter Schnee 0 °C dafür aber  keine Stockenten auf der Strecke. Perfekt


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich morgen mal rumkommen und grad Touren bastel, wollt ich mal fragen, ob die Touren im Anhang fahrbar wären (n bissl schieben/tragen sollte nich dass Problem sein, solangs nicht ausartet).

Danke vielmals!!!


----------



## daproblem (9. März 2015)

Moin Zusammen, wir waren über das Wochenende in Latsch, hatten traumhaftes Wetter und viel Spass.
Im Mai wollten wir nochmals hin.
Allerdings genau zum Zeitpunkt der Trail Trophy 29. bis 31 Mai.

Ist das Empfehlenswert wenn man NICHT an der Trail Trophy teilnehmen möchte sondern nur gepflegt Trails ballern möchte (Sunny Benny, Holy Hansen, usw.)?
Oder sind dann mehr oder weniger alle Trails für die Renntage gesperrt?


----------

